# Bloody politicians.



## Freddie99 (Sep 5, 2009)

When I read this I was quite shocked. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article6822791.ece

As a side note, this si the fellow (Mr K. Jones MP) who has ahd a particular problem with diabetics in the forces.

Tom


----------

